# Help! anyone have a contact at Tagless Threads or at a place that does similar work



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm looking for the types of services that Tagless Threads does but cant get a response from them. Does anyone here do business with them or with a company that provides similar services.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I have had pretty goodcommunication with them lately, but I would like to see their work. They seem very helpful. Their membership idea seems like a good one, but not if you don't print enough shirts to justify it. Maybe 2-3 of us cna hook up and get one membership and wecan all benefit, including Tagless? If interested, reply here or send me a PM.


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

I would be interested in that but again have had no success contacting them this week. who are you in contact with?


----------



## campfire (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been exchanging e-mails with Alissa. She has been very helpful. Though I will admit that I have called there severla times and no one ever answers the phone. That bothers me. 

I am buying organic cotton t-shirts right now, but they are very expensive ($4.75 for natural and $6.75 for color!). I asked if she would contact my supplier and see if she can get a better deal and she has been trying. If she accomplishes that, it would be great.

What is your motivation for wanting to work with them? Tagless Tees? Organic Cotton? Price?

Since I own a marketing company, I don't think they'll have any objection to my "representing" various designers, etc. who need shirts printed. Their Platinum Membership is $125.00 a month. Four of us can kick in $31.00 / month each. In fact, they have no reaosn to say no, because they might not get any of then.

Thoughts?


----------



## wild man (Mar 10, 2008)

I was looking for organic tagless tees that they could private label for me. . I wouldn't mind doing the platinum membership but the fact that I can never get anyone on the phone bothers me also. Is Alissa the only one that works at the company? Because she is the only one I've ever spoken too and that has happened only twice. Maybe they just outsource all of their work and she is just a contact person for the company.


----------



## Blindkolor (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had major problems with them, campfire i would be very careful..... we have very communication with them as well they would return calls and emails w in 48 hrs. BUT!!!!!! once we opened the membership account, send them payment that is, the communication stopped completely!!! they are very quick to respond and once they get your money they will not communicate...after i sent my money to them i spent literally 3 weeks or almost daily calls and emails with no success. they never even made a sample for us or anything. i would be very careful. I finally had to call my credit card co. to get my money back.... be careful with them.... im not saying it is like this with most people, im sure they are busy as hell since they dont answer, but even though...if they are that busy it is not nice to take people's money and then put them on the back burner...


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

Blindkolor said:


> I have had major problems with them, campfire i would be very careful..... we have very communication with them as well they would return calls and emails w in 48 hrs. BUT!!!!!! once we opened the membership account, send them payment that is, the communication stopped completely!!! they are very quick to respond and once they get your money they will not communicate...after i sent my money to them i spent literally 3 weeks or almost daily calls and emails with no success. they never even made a sample for us or anything. i would be very careful. I finally had to call my credit card co. to get my money back.... be careful with them.... im not saying it is like this with most people, im sure they are busy as hell since they dont answer, but even though...if they are that busy it is not nice to take people's money and then put them on the back burner...


Blindkolor Not sure what membership you are referring to. This is the third post I have found from you stating you made a payment for a membership with us and never received a service. As stated before we have close relations with all our merchant members. In this post you state "they would return calls and emails w in 48 hrs. BUT!!!!!! once we opened the membership account, send them payment that is, the communication stopped completely!!! " but in a seperate post you state that we never responded to you at all. You state you had to call your credit card company to take the charge off your card which is a charge back. In the history of our business we have yet to get any charge backs from our customers. We do have a way for you to send us your payment info from our website but it does not charge your card. We must do that manually. Like we have stated we always stand behind our customers. We would never dream of charging a customers card and not fullfilling their order. That of course is illegal. I have heard complaints of our customers having a hard time getting ahold of us but usually that is due to them calling us after business hours or emails not coming through to our end. To fix this problem -We are currently working on an online garment printing designer where you can pay and order at anytime. Alissa is our customer service manager and I have seen her numerous times talking to customers on the phone or answering emails way after we are already closed. I do know if we don't get to the phone and a customer leaves a message we always call them back. We do care about our customers and have heard many complimants that we go way out of our way to help them.

Please let us know if you have any questions


----------



## grits29SC (Aug 23, 2010)

I just spoke with Alyssa twice.....she made my problem her problem and was GREAT to deal with. I recommend them!


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

Please explain the platinum member ship? you pay $125 a month for what, what do you get?


----------



## hayze808 (May 30, 2012)

FutureThoughts said:


> Please explain the platinum member ship? you pay $125 a month for what, what do you get?


you'll get a life time of SMILES.


----------

